# Gunner update



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

GO GUNNER!!!! This makes my day  I absolutely will continue to pray for your boy  Thanks for the update.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news to hear. Hope his test results are good again next month. 

What a journey this has been for you both, continued thoughts and prayers for Gunner.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So glad to hear this. Yay for Gunner!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What great news!! Will send continued thoughts and prayers for your handsome lad.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so glad to hear this! Have you been able to get back to therapy work yet?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah Gunner!
Thanks for the update. And what good news. Sending thoughts and prayers for continued good health..


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Yay Gunner    What wonderful news!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's great update. I think of Gunner very often. Hope that evil thing never comes back.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Such a great update!! Of course continued thoughts and prayers for Gunner!!:smile2:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

We have gone back to Children’s Hospital just before his chemo the last three times. He was so happy to be back and all his “special friends” were so happy to see him. We should be back to seeing the children again in January. We can’t wait.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> We have gone back to Children’s Hospital just before his chemo the last three times. He was so happy to be back and all his “special friends” were so happy to see him. We should be back to seeing the children again in January. We can’t wait.


That's great!


----------

